

Ask HN: How did you succeed to find a cofounder on websites like CofoundersLab? - kukudi1028

I just signed up a few days ago and am trying to find someone who might be interested in starting his own business as a tech cofounder. But I find it&#x27;s hard to find potential people because most of them have a job right now and they&#x27;re waiting for an excellent chance. An excellent chance means few risks like no relocating, starting from part time, the right product, etc.<p>So I&#x27;m curious about your experience on the website and how you succeeded to find a cofounder there.<p>*I know founders should always prefer their friends and classmates. But I&#x27;m still curious who tried it and succeeded.
======
mrcold
I haven't heard of any successful company that started like this. Websites
like cofounderslab are mostly wishful thinking. People create a profile in the
hopes that somebody with a lot of money and time will come and give them an
amazing opportunity. Nobody is actually interested in risking it all for a
startup. They just want somebody to make their lives easier.

Finding a cofounder is harder than finding a girlfriend. And once you commit,
you're married for the lifetime of your company. So don't try to actively
search for a cofounder. Because the odds are against you. Instead, start by
yourself and see if interest builds up in time. It's much easier to find
partners after things start rolling into place.

~~~
kukudi1028
Agreed.

